# This is MY (sons) rat :)



## clorissasue (Jun 17, 2008)

I am not sure how to post a picture on this forum. But heres my try. This is Timpleton, my sons Rattie. We have another, but hes still shy and not up for a photographer yet  Soon though, we hope.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

So handsome and clean!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, what a cutie! Great detail in that pic.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Wait....I don't see a pic.....I am thinkin' I'ma goin' a bit blind......


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! an absolute adorable little ratty. very cute and very well taken picture by the way.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

He is like what are you doing I don't want those people to see a picture of me! Very cute!


----------



## clorissasue (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks to all, I am unsure how to reply to each, so just a big thanks. He was sitting still and I was able to get a good photo of him with the macro close up setting. I am very pleased with the detail. The other one is very skittish and runs around non stop. No pictures of him yet


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Its ok, you are replying right 
What a sweetie! Look at that little beard 
I'd love to get pics of mine like that, where you can see evey hair!
Could show of their little beards too...they are very proud of them, they believe it shows manlyness...ignore me I waffle when tired and it's nearly1.
ANYWAY big fat welcome from us


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Well, Templeton is quite photogenic enough for two rats, anyway! What a cutie!


----------

